# please please does anyone know... AAN???



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a 95 S6 AAN motor i was driving Down The highway and noticed a slight tapping when i would hit the gas a little then i notice the loss of power so i pulled over and sen oil and or coolant squirming from the flex pipe right behind the turbo does anyone anyone know what this could be?


----------



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

*damn predictive text*

Sorry


----------

